# paw pad grooming



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach is trying his best to RLH, but keeps slipping and sliding on the hardwood floors. When I look at his feet I can't even see his little paw pads. Should I get them trimmed up or is the hair there for protection? He looks like one of those cartoons where they run but don't go anywhere, I'm worried he's going to hurt himself.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> Coach is trying his best to RLH, but keeps slipping and sliding on the hardwood floors. When I look at his feet I can't even see his little paw pads. Should I get them trimmed up or is the hair there for protection? He looks like one of those cartoons where they run but don't go anywhere, I'm worried he's going to hurt himself.


 Yes he needs his paw pads trimmed. I was taught with a bikini electric trimmer It is small and easy to trim the hair


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Suzi, I've made an appointment tomorrow for him to get a bath and a paw trim. I'll pick up the trimmer so that I can keep up with it myself.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You do need to keep the pads neat and tidy, not only will they slip they can pick up little pebbles and everything sticky.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I use small scissors with a blunt tip. The hair grows really fast - I have to cut it about every 2 weeks. The mud cakes in between their pads as well - it can be really hard and painful for them to walk


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hav Mom, My point it can be painful. You can use a clipper. I use clippers these days as my eye site is getting as old as me!!!!


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Hav Mom, My point it can be painful. You can use a clipper. I use clippers these days as my eye site is getting as old as me!!!!


Sorry, I knew that you meant it was painful. I was just offering another example of what makes it painful if you don't keep the hair cut, and another way to accomplish it. Didn't mean to offend


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You did not offend me. Your example was good!!!!! I was pointing this out.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey got her pads trimmed tonight . The clipper she used was a Brav mini WAHL the coast is about $85.00 does any one no if one really needs to spend that much? if not what brand is good?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I trim the hair around and between Cey's paw pads with scissors once a month or so, that seems to be all he needs so far. I bought electric pet clippers when I got him, but I am still a bit scared to use them since I can't picture how to do it... lol... how does everybody else do it?


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I dropped Coach off this morning, shampoo... sani (hope they don't trim too much) and paw pad trim. It's so empty here without him!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> I dropped Coach off this morning, shampoo... sani (hope they don't trim too much) and paw pad trim. It's so empty here without him!


 Waiting for the Pictures!op2:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, he's grown so much already... I'll put a new one up. He's still ridiculously cute though


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see that little guy! opcorn:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been using scissors (actually thread nippers) but it is hard and I still only do a half arse job of it, I think I"m going to try electric clippers, anyone recommend one just for pads? and maybe her belly to keep cooler in the summer months?

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I posted a few pages back one that was recommended to me Its called BRAV MINI WAHL $85 was hopeful someone else knew of a less expensive brand. At a Havanese grooming seminar I went to they said a bikini clipper or mustache clipper. But my trainer says no cheap ones buy the $85 dollar one


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Zoey got her pads trimmed tonight . The clipper she used was a Brav mini WAHL the coast is about $85.00 does any one no if one really needs to spend that much? if not what brand is good?


Nope. Go to a tack shop and buy a battery operated ear trimmer for horses. They cost about $20 and are small and quiet. They work great even on small puppy feet. They work great on bellies too, Kara.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought a rechargeable pet clipper from Amazon for about $20 it came with a case and blades (I don't need) it is slim and works fine also it is sealed so does not need to be oiled. My old clippers although larger to hold lasted almost 30 yrs and they were sealed. As I only do pads and sani they will last a long time.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm so frustrated!!! The groomer cut his hair around his face and eyes!! I said shampoo and pads only. What is it with these people. I've read over and over again on this forum that that happens. Here's a couple, the one with my DH was a few days ago. We both knew it when we saw him.... now looking at the picture it's his eyebrows! I hate that they did that.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG... look at his chin, they cut that too!! When I picked him up the owner said they cut his feet, sani and face.. I said no you weren't supposed to do that. The groomer came out and said she didn't cut his face, but she did!! ARGGGGHHHH


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

lkwilson said:


> OMG... look at his chin, they cut that too!! When I picked him up the owner said they cut his feet, sani and face.. I said no you weren't supposed to do that. The groomer came out and said she didn't cut his face, but she did!! ARGGGGHHHH


Oh my goodness, that is SO lame! I can't believe that the groomer would LIE about it!

If it's any consolation, he just looks as cute as ever... but if somebody did that to Ceylon after my explicitly telling them not to, I would be FURIOUS...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on the clippers.

I think its awful a groomer would lie and senseless that they'd lie about something that you can see visually and know its not the truth, sheesh.
I do think he still looks cute, but I'd be upset at the groomer too for not listening.

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He does look cute though. He is young and still has that puppy look. Lizzie has had about 3 bad cuts with the groomer cutting places I specifically said not to that I am bathing her now. I only trim her paw pads-nothing else gets cut. I am going to get some horse ear clippers like Karen mentioned. I have been using some short shears I got at Sally.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

They sound like a great idea... he's a home boy from now on. I'll just keep clipping at the puppy cut look when needed. Plus it was $50 bucks!!! jeez

And you're right, he is still adorable


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> He does look cute though. He is young and still has that puppy look. Lizzie has had about 3 bad cuts with the groomer cutting places I specifically said not to that I am bathing her now. I only trim her paw pads-nothing else gets cut. I am going to get some horse ear clippers like Karen mentioned. I have been using some short shears I got at Sally.


 Me too thanks Karen! Now I have saved $65.00 . And I figure everytime I give the sisters their own bath and such I save at least $80.00 I have already paid for my new dryer and grooming table in just 3 weeks!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lkwilson said:


> They sound like a great idea... he's a home boy from now on. I'll just keep clipping at the puppy cut look when needed. Plus it was $50 bucks!!! jeez
> 
> And you're right, he is still adorable


 It really can be fun to do your own grooming I found this cute grooming rounder that I put on the dryer. I tested it out and put a large Havanese on it at a seminar I went too and he fit fine only coast about $65. I also bought a Bear two speed dryer that was about $80.00 The only thing I don't like about it is it's too loud I should have gone with the cc one for about $285. It also has variable speeds. Mine also lacks a real slow speed for the face. What I do like about mine is that it is cool air and gets a tiny bit worm so it is better on their coat and skin. I have just been letting the face air dry


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Laura, I would have been upset with the groomer, too, but you've got to admit - he's still cute as a button!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm really surprised it is so difficult to find groomers too and it seems to be everywhere because we are all so spread out lol .....it is very frustrating.....and they have all the excuses in the world as to why they do it.......Suzi glad you posted the pic of the table...I was thinking about that one but it looked so small I wasn't sure it would work......do you like it?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> I'm really surprised it is so difficult to find groomers too and it seems to be everywhere because we are all so spread out lol .....it is very frustrating.....and they have all the excuses in the world as to why they do it.......Suzi glad you posted the pic of the table...I was thinking about that one but it looked so small I wasn't sure it would work......do you like it?


 Yes I really like it. If I had more space I would probably get a table with adjustable legs. Another one of our Forum members bought it and I talked to her about it. I have a beach cart that I am going to rig up and put the grooming rounder on it for going to shows. The only thing I would do different is get the blue one. I love Zoey on Pink but may feel a bit weird going to a show with my pretty pink
The table groomer can spin and I try to use it and Zoey just walks the opposite direction and ends up in the same spot.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have that table, too. It works well. It's so funny, Lizzie will behave when on the table, but not when I try to groom her off of it. 

Suzi-what dryer should I get? I have been using my hairdryer.


----------



## Wilma (Mar 2, 2010)

*Trimming paw pads*

Hi All. I have a two yr old havanese, her name is Faith. I have been reading this forum for about 1 yr but never posted. The post on using a horses ear trimmer for the dogs pads sounded good, so I went to a Tack shop and asked for the trimmer for horses ears. They gave me a Wahl trimmer for around a horses eyes and muzzels. The trimmer blade is 1" wide. Is this the same thing you bought? They said it was a trimmer for ears? the girl told me this is all they have and horse owners use it for ears. It seems like it is way to wide to use for a pad trimmer. Just wanted to say I enjoy this forum very much and have learned a lot from reading almost daily.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Wilma said:


> Hi All. I have a two yr old havanese, her name is Faith. I have been reading this forum for about 1 yr but never posted. The post on using a horses ear trimmer for the dogs pads sounded good, so I went to a Tack shop and asked for the trimmer for horses ears. They gave me a Wahl trimmer for around a horses eyes and muzzels. The trimmer blade is 1" wide. Is this the same thing you bought? They said it was a trimmer for ears? the girl told me this is all they have and horse owners use it for ears. It seems like it is way to wide to use for a pad trimmer. Just wanted to say I enjoy this forum very much and have learned a lot from reading almost daily.


Hi Wilma,

Thanks for posting! We'd all love to see pics of Faith, and/or to hear about her...

The trimmer I bought was also about 1" wide, but I am still not sure how to use it... so I haven't yet used it yet...

-Heather


----------

